# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  مشکل با پرینتر سوزنی Epson LQ300

## m_tabari

مشکل اینجاست که یه برنامه ای نوشتم برای یه فروشگاه لباس که فاکتور خرید صادر میکنه ولی مشکل اینجاست که با وجوذ اینکه اندازه کاغذ رو تو Crystal Report  به اندازه 14*14 در نظر گرفتم و حتی به اندازه 1 سانتیمتر برای آن حاشیه در نظر گرفتم و انذازه کاغذ پرینتر هم 14*14 هست ولی بعد از یک بار پرینت گرفتن سوزن پرینتر روی وسطهای صفحه بعد قرار میگیرد. لازم به ذکره که این پرینتر قبلا با یه برنامه تحت Dos کار میکرد که این مشکلو نداشت. نمیدونم مشکل از پرینتر یا اینکه من باید جایی رو تنظیم کنم. با تشکر از کسی که قراره بکمکه

----------


## soroush_vs

اتفاقا من هم همین مشکل را دارم ولی من با Rave Report کار می کنم البته در این زمینه یه کم تحقیق کردم.LQ-300 در Win XP این مشکل رو داره چون در قسمت Paper size اون User-Defines Size رو نداره یعنی Driver این پرینتر در ویندوز Xp این کمبود رو داره ولی در 98 و داس این مشکل وجود نداره
حالا اگه راه حلی رو برای Xp پیدا کردید مارو بی خبر نزارید

----------


## m_tabari

آره جالب اینه که درایورش تو ویندوز 98 قابلیت تعیین اندازه رو داره ولی من اون تو تست نکردم ولی مطمئنی که تو 98 درست میشه؟

----------


## مصطفی سمی زاده

> آره جالب اینه که درایورش تو ویندوز 98 قابلیت تعیین اندازه رو داره ولی من اون تو تست نکردم ولی مطمئنی که تو 98 درست میشه؟


آره تو 98 جواب میده من تست کردم. کافیه Paper Size چاپگر رو بذاری رو Custom

----------


## ir_programmer

این مشکل رو کسی حل کرده؟

----------

